# Broken E-PM1 - takes black picture then turns off. Video still works



## EPM1Beginner (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Please see this video of my broken camera






I have had my E-PM1 for JUST OVER A YEAR (warranty just ended) and suddenly it stopped working.

I can view all menus, focus, but when I take a picture the picture comes out almost completely black (there is some variation in the color so it is sensing something), and then turns off after a few seconds.

Video works fine. 

Any ideas?

Thank you very much!
Drew


----------



## pete72 (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't have an answer but I do have a couple of suggestions.

Have you googled how to factory reset it? Your description sounds like the type of issue which this may clear.
No so appealling is replacing it. I saw an EPM-1 in my local Currys for £150 last week. Selling the lens on Ebay would recoup a large part of this.


----------

